# Dish Network On The Road.



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

I am considering going to Dish Network for Television service while on the road. Does anyone have it and how do you like it.???
Salesman said it was a real pain for him the first time he set up his dish but was easier and quicker the second time. We all know not to listen to salesman so I am counting on you folks.
Bob


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't know if there si any difference, but I have DirecTv and a dish for the OB.

Its on a tripod that I set out when camping. The first time it was a little rough finding the signal, but after that, it is pretty easy.

I actually got it right a few times just from setting it out.....

Just remember, you need a dedicated incoming line for digital signals....the line can't be split with a conventional splitter.

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Again DirecTV. Just installed it actually. Royal pain to get the signal the first time but like Steve said, the second time I setup the tripod and had a 87% signal. Only advice is level the tripod exactly and then it's easy to find the satellite.

Love it.

Bill.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

i've got dish network at home. love it. wouldn't trade it for anything. they will be starting to broadcast all networks in HDTV this spring (at least in the minneapolis/st paul market) which will make it even better (I can barely get off air HDTV dut to our location). customer service has alwyas been decent, and price is competitive. they make a DVR receiver which is like Tivo, but cheaper.

scott

on edit, to get Tivo from directTV, I needed a phone connection, but they don't have any local numbers for my city so it's long distance charges every time the receiver wants to 'phone home'.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

The new Directv DVR does not require a phone line like th old Tivo units.

If pointing the dish is an issue you can always get this unit:

Winegard automatic dish



stapless said:


> i've got dish network at home. love it. wouldn't trade it for anything. they will be starting to broadcast all networks in HDTV this spring (at least in the minneapolis/st paul market) which will make it even better (I can barely get off air HDTV dut to our location). customer service has alwyas been decent, and price is competitive. they make a DVR receiver which is like Tivo, but cheaper.
> 
> scott
> 
> ...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

SoCalOutback said:


> The new Directv DVR does not require a phone line like th old Tivo units.
> 
> [snapback]84194[/snapback]​


Are you sure about that? I was told with our system, 2 regular receivers and 1 DVR they "recommend" them to be plugged in for pay per view on the regular but the DVR requires a phone line for firmware updates, no charges on your phone bill but they wouldn't install the DVR without a phone line. This was Jan 17 this year.

Bill.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm 100% sure. If the DVR is a Directv+ HR15 it does not require a phone line for software updates. The older Tivo models did require a phone line since the software did not come from Directv but from Tivo.

You will get different stories from the installers and customer service reps. They don't always get the best trainging.



2500Ram said:


> SoCalOutback said:
> 
> 
> > The new Directv DVR does not require a phone line like th old Tivo units.
> ...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We have a R15? Old technology?


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

My mistake. It is the R15. The HR16 is the HD version coming out later this year and I confused my model numbers. The R15 is a nice system with a lot of very cool features.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry for the hijack 2blackdogs,

SoCalOutback thanks for the info, we really like the DVR option


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Dish Network here.

We love it.

I have heard the Direct TV satellites are higher in the sky, making them easier to find for us nomads with manual dishes. Not sure if it is true, but worth considering.

My Dad just had a Movin' View installed on his class C. He loves it. Parks, presses a button, good to go. Don't let the 'Movin' name fool you - It auto tracks between multiple satellites, but only when parked.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have Dish and am really happy with it. Suspect Direct is equally as good tho. I had a dish mounted on the roof of my 5 -- I press a button inside and it goes and finds the signal. The few times I have used it, it has worked well. It has a big advantage of "always being there", that is, even in rain, hail, sleet, snow, or strong winds, my antenna is always up there. Disadvantage -- I can't park my rig under trees. Overall, I like it.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Humpty said:


> I have heard the Direct TV satellites are higher in the sky, making them easier to find for us nomads with manual dishes. Not sure if it is true, but worth considering. [snapback]84291[/snapback]​


Not exactly true. First off, all the DBS (Direct Broadcast) satellites are in geostationary orbit, meaning that they hold their position relative to a fixed point on the earth DIRECTLY ABOVE THE EQUATOR.

Imagine a satellite positioned over Columbia (roughly due South of New York City). If your satellite dish is in New York, you will be pointing it due South and very high in the sky. If your satellite dish is in Seattle, that same satellite is low in the Eastern sky.

So, depending on where you are in the county, and where the Dish Network satellites are, they will appear either high in the sky or low in the sky. Since the DirectTV satellites are in a different "orbital slot" (i.e. over a different part of the equator) than the Dish birds, they will appear either higher in the sky or lower. It all depends on where you are in the country.

All this aside, for those of in the Continental US (you'll hear it referred to as "CONUS") it really doesn't matter _much _(some but not much) on the basis of signal strength; that's because Dish Network and Direct TV have their _primary _birds located between the mountain states and the middle of the country. For a homeowner, however, it matters a lot if your neighbors trees block one companies satellites or another.

Oh, and if you are aiming for a single satellite, it's really easy to get the dish pointed to either Dish or Direct's satellite. The challenge is with the multi-satellite dishes that require you to correctly aim the dish, but have it tilted just right to receive signals from 2 or more satellites. I don't have one, but I believe most RV dishes are single-satellite dishes.

Disclaimer: I'm a very, very, very happy long-time Dish Network customer. And I own a small amount of their stock too.

Ed

BTW, if you are curious about the the orbital slots the satellies are in, check out this link.


----------

